# HP dv9000 laptop won't boot - screen goes very strange!



## YorkshireSteve (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum so hello and happy new year to everyone! :wave:

I'm having a nightmare with my dv9000 laptop in that it won't boot - not even as far as getting anything on screen. It's got Windows Vista (home premium) running on it, as well as dual-booting with Ubuntu Linux 8.10. Last night I did the usual 'suspend' with the power plugged in, and this morning when I turned it on the screen was being really odd, with lots of lines and stripes over the top of what was being displayed (web pages from last night). Anyway, seeing as things had frozen I help the power button to restart it but now it refuses to come on. The screen goes really crazy and looks like it's been possessed!

It won't even load up the first screen so I can't get into the BIOS to reset to defaults. There are two hard drives and 2Gb of RAM (2 x 1Gb) which I have tried removing / swapping etc to see if any of these are to blame. If I try to boot it with no RAM I get a series of bleeps but that other than that it does exactly the same - nothing! I have tried booting without the battery in and also tried a second battery which gives the same results. The only other noticeable affect of this is that not all of the fans start when I turn on the power - I'm not sure if this is related at all.

It may be worth noting I have had several similar issues previously, under both Vista and Linux when I have upgraded the nVidia display drivers, but only with the screen and not with booting funny. I don't download any dodgy software, have up-to-date virus and spyware protections and I generally keep things in tip-top condition.

This is driving me crazy as I have got work again on Monday and loads to do before then! Maybe it's the millennium bug which has come to get me, only 9 years late! :grin:

Any help or suggestions are very much appreciated! Thanks all.

Steve


----------



## cw48371 (Jan 19, 2009)

Had the same problem, eventually managed to see the screen by using an external monitor. In Safe Mode, I installed the generic Microsoft display driver (under Control Panel\System). Screen is working fine now, although sub-optimal clarity. Problem seems to be with the Nvidia driver.


----------



## DeadToad (Mar 17, 2007)

If your Pavilion dv9000 has the nVidia video chipset on the motherboard, then it's probably a defective GPU (video chipset). Literally thousands of these defective GPUs were installed on the dv9000 laptops. The GPU overheats and burns up the motherboard, causing total video card failure, therefore nothing on the screen when you turn on your laptop, or strange lines, etc. 
HP has an extended warranty if yours is defective. They are replacing the motherboards even after the 1 year warranty expires because of this problem.
Call HP tech and tell them what your problem is. They will troubleshoot it over the phone with you. If it is the nVidia GPU, then demand that they repair it for free. Many tech support persons at HP will tell you this issue is not covered. It IS covered, and well documented on HP's forums and throughout the industry. Don't take NO for an answer. Demand that they ship your a postage-free box to send it back to them in, and that they fix it for Free!
Good luck.


----------



## YorkshireSteve (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks very much for the replies... I've got the number for HP so will call them tomorrow and shout at them if necessary. I will update with my response for anyone who might be interested - it should help someone else some day.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## DeadToad (Mar 17, 2007)

Here's the HP Enhanced Warranty information.
HP Pavilion dv2000/dv6000/dv9000 and Compaq Presario v3000/v6000 Series Notebook PCs - HP Limited Warranty Service Enhancement

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01087277&lc=en&cc=us

Just because your laptop's part number is not on the list, does not mean they will not repair yours. The laptops on the list are only the ones that customers have complained about. Complain about yours, and add it to the list.

This is the OLD HP forums
http://forums1.itrc.hp.com/service/...2735245+1191009844285+28353475&categoryId=411

This is the NEW HP forums
http://h30434.www3.hp.com/psg/?category.id=Notebook

Good luck.
Joe2shoe.


----------



## DeadToad (Mar 17, 2007)

Here's a press release of the defective nVidia GPU problem 
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13554_3-10020782-33.html


----------

